# carpet plants



## fishstix (Apr 7, 2008)

Im looking for a type of carpet plant to put in my aquarium but unfortunatly I have no idea what im looking for because of my substrate. I currently have hundreds of small dime size pebbles about 3'' deep across the bottom of the tank. Do i need to by some kind of dirt before i can do this? I do have and oscar cichlid, will he tear up the plants? Its about a 55 gallon tank and i have good lighting. I just need to get some type of carpet plant to keep the tank from being so bare.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

I would be hesitant to plant a carpet plant in an oscar tank. He'll most likely uproot anything you plant and carpet plants are the hardest to keep down to begin with.

I would try some grassy foreground plants instead, like Dwarf Sag or Echinodorus tenellus. No guarantee that they aren't uprooted though.

Its hard to put plants in a tank with an Oscar. You might want to save the planted tank for later.


----------



## fishstix (Apr 7, 2008)

what about a form of moss? those seem pretty hardy


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

I see moss being spread around the tank....but you could try it I guess.


----------

